# Woodwind enthusiasts.....



## Planet Woodwind

Hi, I hope this isnt in the wrong forum but moderaters, please feel free to move it!

I have recently started a new website dedicated to the needs of woodwind players and lovers, ranging from general chat to a directory of musical resources and musicians around the country (in time, I hope!)

the forum is brand new so I'm trying to generate some interest and members so please come along and take a look or spread the word to other woodwindy friends!

Any comments and suggestions are always welcome.

Thanks for your time.

Sarah

http://www.planetwoodwind.com


----------

